# With WorldMark, can developer buyers book ahead of me as a resale buyer?



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2019)

Just wondering because I was looking to book Dolphin's Cove and see later July has less weeks available than the rest of July.

I also wondered because I see the Anaheim resort booked out pretty far too.  I see it's 13 months out for booking and not just 12.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 1, 2019)

WM booking window is 13 months.  Developer and resale credits have the same booking windows.

Also, things like planned maintenance can reduce future availability.  Another thing (not common w WM) is how the ownership is structured.  If WM does not have full ownership of a unit then the unit will not be available every week resulting in the kind of thing you are seeing.  Usually that shows up where you see "fractional units" to reserve like at Seventh Mountain and Lake House.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2019)

I was looking at Wyndham Anaheim for booking and saw it was 13 months, but Dolphin's Cove is 12.  Kinda weird.  I have not booked much in WorldMark.  I have too many timeshares.  

I checked WM Anaheim, and the regular 3 bedroom for two weeks is 40K credits.  That is NUTS.  My cost would be more than $2,800 for two weeks, plus the taxes.  I am not doing that, when I can book Dolphin's Cove.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 1, 2019)

IIRC, Dolphins Cove was a former fixed week timeshare at which Wyndham/WorldMark has units/weeks, but may not have all weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 1, 2019)

From the WM website.

Dolphins Cove is a shared property and does not follow the standard WorldMark, The Club booking window. Reservations are accepted up to 12 months in advance.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 2, 2019)

WM Anaheim is a lot nicer than Dolphin Cove though, but a lot more points and taxes. I would probably only book Anaheim on Bonus Time but much prefer it over Dolphin Cove.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 3, 2019)

Firepath said:


> WM Anaheim is a lot nicer than Dolphin Cove though, but a lot more points and taxes. I would probably only book Anaheim on Bonus Time but much prefer it over Dolphin Cove.


D'Cove has better parking for tall vehicles.  (Our SUVs exceed Anaheim's height restrictions except for the few spaces on the lowest level.)


----------

